# The Askaboutmoney annual pint - Friday 3rd November



## Brendan Burgess (26 Oct 2006)

A few of us will be meeting for a pint on Friday 3rd November at 9pm in the Schoolhouse Hotel at Mount Street bridge. 

All welcome


----------



## MugsGame (26 Oct 2006)

Please post in an appropriate forum -- moved!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Oct 2006)

So are we restricting the pint to frequent posters only?

Brendan


----------



## Firefly (27 Oct 2006)

Will there be copious amounts of free booze Brendan, now with all the publicity AAM is getting  

Firefly.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Oct 2006)

I would of course love if all the users bought the mods copious pints, but in the past the some mods felt that we would be compromised by that, so we have a policy of not accepting them.

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (27 Oct 2006)

Can you post the _Schoolhouse's _bar price list so people can check before they go, make informed buying decisions and not start moaning about being ripped off after the fact?


----------



## Purple (27 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Can you post the _Schoolhouse's _bar price list so people can check before they go, make informed buying decisions and not start moaning about being ripped off after the fact?


----------



## icecool (27 Oct 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Can you post the _Schoolhouse's _bar price list so people can check before they go, make informed buying decisions and not start moaning about being ripped off after the fact?


 

Quality!!


----------



## Gordanus (29 Oct 2006)

How will we recognise each other?  I've never clapped eyes on any of you! (AFAIK!


----------



## MugsGame (29 Oct 2006)

I'll be the one consuming a cool creamy pint 
(of icecream).


----------



## bond-007 (29 Oct 2006)

My aston martin will be outside.


----------



## MugsGame (29 Oct 2006)

No prizes for guessing what you'll be drinking then bond!

Anyway, something tells me the guy in the middle will be there:


----------



## ClubMan (29 Oct 2006)

Gordanus said:


> How will we recognise each other?  I've never clapped eyes on any of you! (AFAIK!


This is me, reacting in my usual sanguine (no pun intended) way to yet another misguided rip-off merchant on _AAM_:

[broken link removed]


----------



## bond-007 (29 Oct 2006)

Linky brokey


----------



## MugsGame (29 Oct 2006)

Try visiting ClubMan's portrait directly first:


Then it will work from AAM too (bibi.org blocks external referrers to images.).


----------



## ClubMan (29 Oct 2006)

Never mind - it wasn't that funny - although I've tried another link to see if that works better.


----------



## Purple (31 Oct 2006)

so does that mean that you will turn up this year CM?


----------



## ClubMan (31 Oct 2006)

Probably not.


----------



## Purple (31 Oct 2006)

You're right; preserve the aura of mystery.


----------



## jem (3 Nov 2006)

Hope you all enjoy yourselves tonight, due to deadline pressures I cant attend. drink one each for me.


----------



## z105 (4 Nov 2006)

Very quiet here tonight !! All the Mods must be out supping ale or the likes !! Enjoy !!


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Nov 2006)

This one's been and is soberly watching you now


----------



## ninsaga (4 Nov 2006)

OK... very little to report after last years get together......what happened last night...any scandal, any slaps thrown!....who scored!

ninsaga


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Nov 2006)

ninsaga said:


> OK... very little to report after last years get together......what happened last night...any scandal, any slaps thrown!....who scored!
> 
> ninsaga


 
Well, don't say I told ya but I left when they started on the [broken link removed].


----------



## liteweight (4 Nov 2006)

sueellen said:


> Well, don't say I told ya but I left when they started on the [broken link removed].




Sorry I missed it now!


----------



## Sue Ellen (4 Nov 2006)

liteweight said:


> Sorry I missed it now!


 
I was only jokin'.  It was very quiet.


----------



## MugsGame (4 Nov 2006)

ninsaga said:


> any scandal, any slaps thrown!....who scored!



Well Brendan pulled





































peoples' legs!



> It was very quiet.



Couldn't agree with that -- I found the music very loud! But I know what you mean...


----------



## Gordanus (6 Nov 2006)

well, I  missed it again.  Couldn't bear the thought of walking into the schoolhouse and having to ask every grouping of suits if they were the AAM crowd.............


----------

